# TBH - Emergency Feeding Experiment



## eriklane (Dec 4, 2012)

Concern about humidity is my first thought...all that moisture. Fondant would be better...Make a regular shaped bar frame, then do the fondant mixture, and pour it in there. Put hardware cloth on the back so the fondant has something to stick to...We did it-made 20# of fondant on 2 bars...course, our bees were long dead, and we didn't know it...so it was a waste. Fondant has a lot less moisture...


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I don't want it "slushy" just "clumpy"...


----------



## Maryland Beekeeper (Nov 1, 2012)

Was thinking an edible beehive shouldn't be too difficult, if B's run out of stores they can eat the inner cover ! 
Cheers,
Drew


----------



## SteveBee (Jul 15, 2010)

Had someone mention to me the other day that they are doing a similar type feeding and putting a shallow cake pan over the gap to hold bees in and cold out. Not sure how it's working, but sounded good.


----------



## Adam Foster Collins (Nov 4, 2009)

Michael Bush said:


> I don't want it "slushy" just "clumpy"...


Yeah, 'slushy' wasn't the right word. I had to use a spatula to scrape it out, and it could be shaped by hand - pretty stiff - but not totally dry. Might have been a cup-cup 1/2 of water for a 5lb bag.

Adam


----------



## Wm.Mike (May 20, 2011)

How do the bees get to the sugar pile on the newspaper? Are the openings in the paper or around the edge of the paper?

Mike


----------



## Adam Foster Collins (Nov 4, 2009)

Wm.Mike said:


> How do the bees get to the sugar pile on the newspaper? Are the openings in the paper or around the edge of the paper?
> 
> Mike


My assumption is that they'll just go right through it. The rising moisture will soften it, and they'll chew it up as they need to. Same as on lang frames.

Adam


----------

